
American Democracy Is Less Broken Than You Think - anarbadalov
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/american-democracy-is-less-broken-than-you-think/
======
mips_avatar
Living in Sweden in 2017 was eye-opening for me. There were massive counter
neo-nazi protests in Gothenburg, basically shutting down the city. But no
English-language newspapers even mentioned it. Every American protest is
breathlessly covered by the international media, but not this huge protest in
Sweden. I came back to the United States realizing that you can't measure the
degree of a problem by the degree of news media coverage.

------
Miner49er
"Less Broken" is still broken. Maybe people are finally waking up to the fact
it's broken? Or maybe too much strain is being put on a large portion of
Americans and it's making the brokenness of the system more apparent?

Either way, "less broken than you think" doesn't make for a great defense of
American Democracy.

------
IndySun
Only Americans selling a book concluding America is well could conclude
America is well. Very American. Hilarious.

